# Fenix HL50 (XM-L2 T6 Neutral White, CR123A or 1xAA) Review



## candle lamp (Jul 8, 2014)

Fenix has released a new headlamp HL50 that make use of dual battery configurations (i.e., 1xCR123A or 1xAA battery). A nice feature of the HL50 is that it comes bundled with a 1xAA battery extension tube. 
.
.






It comes with a headband, spare o-ring, 1xAA battery extension tube, user manual and warranty card.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications *from Fenix website & manual :

• Utilizes Cree XM-L2 T6 neutral white LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses one 3V CR123A Lithium battery or AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline) battery
• 63.8mm×32mm×30mm (2.51inch x 1.26inch x 1.18inch)
• 57-gram（1.83oz）weight (excluding battery)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Reverse polarity protection to protect from improper battery installation
• All-function switch in the head for easy and fast operation
• High output burst mode
• Made of quality aluminum alloy and stainless steel
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating






The above-mentioned parameters (lab-tested by Fenix using CR123A battery and 2500mAh AA Ni-MH battery) are approximate and may vary between headlamps, batteries and environments. 
.
.

























The above pictures are for 1xCR123A configuration. You can use only 1x3.0V CR123A (i.e., 1x16340 Li-ion 3.7V cell is not supported).
The hard (type III) anodizing is a matt black and consistent throughout with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Labels are fairly minimal and not bright, but clearly legible against the black background. 
.
.





Here is a comparison picture between HL50 in 1xCR123A configuration with HL10 (powered by 1xAAA battery). As with the HL10, the HL50 is quite petite for its class.
.
.





The light has 2 parts (i.e. integral head-battery tube, tailcap). 
.
.










The 1xAA extension tube is composed of the plastic sleeve and the metal tube.
.
.










If you want to use 1xAA battery, just connect the extension tube. But note that 1xNi-MH or 1xAlkarine or 1xLithium battery is only available to use in the light (i.e., 1x14500 Li-ion 3.7V cell is not supported). 
.
.

























Here is how it looks in 1xAA configuration with an extension tube installed.
.
.





Here is a comparison picture between HL50 in 1xAA configuration with HL10 (powered by 1xAAA battery). 
.
.










The light has electronic control switch on the head. The switch cover has a textured boot cover, and slightly protruded (i.e., easy to access). Like the HL10, it has a firmer switch feel, requiring a more definite click to activate. Feel of the switch is good for this type, with audible click as you make contact.
.
.










There is a stainless steel bezel in front of the lens to protect it from its scratching or damage. There are cooling fins for heat dissipation on the opposite side of the lens.
.
.










The purple hue is reflected on the AR coating glass lens. XM-L2 T6 neutral white emitter is almost perfectly centered on my sample. But it does not seem to affect the beam quality or make artifacts in the beam. Scroll down to the bamshots.
.
.





The battery tube has a clean cylindrical tube design with two flat faces machined on where manufacturer & model name are printed. There is no knurling on the tube, and it has a small notches on both ends of the battery tube to be properly attached on the metal clip. 
.
.





Base of the tailcap has a simple gold-plated spring. Thanks to the flat base of the tailcap, the HL50 can tailstand stably. Unlike the HL10, HL50 has no split-ring attachment point on the tailcap end. 
.
.





The positive contact in the head has a physical reverse polarity protection.
.
.





The screw threads are good quality triangular-cut. My sample has no lube on the threads of both main and extension tube, so the threads are somewhat stiff when tightening or loosening the tailcap. I had to clean the threads first and apply some lube to them. Like the HL10, tail threads are not anodized, so tail lockout is impossible. 
.
.










There is are headband, metal holder and small extra retaining ring.
The holder is composed of the clip and bracket. The clip holds the headlamp tightly in place and allows for angle adjustment. As you expect, there is a potential risk of scratching the headlamp when pulling it off or fitting it into the clip. On the back of the bracket each end has a headband strap clip. This allows you to fit easily and remove the headband for replacement or washing at any time. 
.
.





At first sight, I just thought the extra retaining ring was made to prevent losing the haedlamp and it will serve as a secondary holder. But the user manual says that "remove the lighting head from the headlamp holder and detach the light from the headband for using HL50 as a keychain light." This means the extra retaining ring is removable and can be used as a tool for key-chain light or handheld light. But the HL50 with the extra retaining ring may be too big to carry or inconvenient for EDC, in my view. It will be better to make a split-ring attachment point on the tailcap end. 
.
.
*[*_New 14.07.09_*]
*




















I don't know if there is any other clip fits the HL50 perfectly. Both LD10 and LD12 clip works well on the HL50 (not perfectly) when I tried out to find the clip on HL50. *[*_New 14.07.09_*]*
.
.





There are nice stoppers for adjusting the strap. 
.
.















Here are the CR123A and AA configuration with headband.
.
.





The single headband is good quality, and worked well in my testing. It holds the headlamp securely (both within the metal holder and strapped to your head), but still allows for accurate positioning.
.
.





You can adjust the angle in the holder. The angle adjustment is about 180 degrees and is not moved at any point during use.
.
.





From left to right, Panasonic CR123A, Fenix E15, Fenix HL50, Olight S10, Spark SG3, Sunwayman M11R. The head size & light weight excluding battery of the lights are as follows : E15 - 19.7mm / 23g, HL50 - 23.0mm / 30g, S10 - 23.1mm / 42g, SG3 - 24.0mm / 41g, M11R - 23.1mm / 46g.
.
.





From left to right, Sanyo Eneloop AA (2000mAh), Fenix HL50, Spark SG5, Olight S15, Armytek Partner A1, Fenix LD12. The head size & light weight excluding battery of the lights are as follows : HL50 - 23.0mm / 38g, SG5 - 24.0mm / 44g, S15 - 23.0mm / 45g, Partner A1 (XM-L) - 24.0mm / 56g, LD12 - 21.5mm / 53g.
.
.





The headlamp is compact. The size is neither too small nor too large. The *build quality *seems excellent.
.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic switch, there is going to be a standby current drain when a battery is installed. I measured this current with a CR123A as 24.8~45.9uA. Assuming an average current of 35.4uA and considering CR123A (1400mAh) capacity, that would give you around 4.5 years before battery would be completely drained. The drain is absolutely nothing to worry about on CR123A. I, however, recommend you keep a battery separate from the headlamp when not in use for a long time as there is no tail lock-out feature. As an aside, if you loosen the tailcap about five full turns, you will make the HL50 lock-out. But be careful not to lose your tailcap. 
.
.
*User Interface**
*
There are four constant output levels (i.e., no flashing mode).
The headlamp is turned on by quick clicking the switch. Press and hold the switch for 0.5 seconds to turn off the headlamp.

Give a quick click of the switch to advance through outputs when on, which proceed in sequence from Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence. Press and hold the switch for one second to activate burst mode from "off" or "on". When the switch is released, the headlamp returns to the previous mode (i.e., the burst mode is only available in momentary mode). However, you will find that changing burst mode from "On" turns the headlmap off first, just before activating burst mode (i.e., activating burst mode from "On" should take longer than from "Off"). The headlamp has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the headlamp off and back on, (even after a battery change). Note that the headlamp has mode memory for the non-Burst modes.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight*




.
.
*PWM**
*





The headlamp shows no sign of PWM at any output level. It seems the headlamp is constant current controlled. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any level. 
.
.
*Runtime**
*





As always, my standard runtimes are done on Panasonic CR123A and Snayo Eneloop AA (2000mAh) cells, under fan cooling. I had done runtime with Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA as well for this review. I had not done runtime on Burst mode, because it's a momentary mode makes you to hold the switch down all through the runtime.

The HL50 performs well for High mode. Overall efficiency and regulation of the HL50 is good on CR123A, Ni-MH AA and Lituium AA batteries. Seems good on Alkarine AA as well. I think this is consistent with good quality current controlled circuit.
.
.
*[*_New 14.07.15_*]*




.
.





You will find the difference in the tint and the angle of the beam roughly from the above (auto white balance). 
*[*_New 14.07.15_*]*
.
.
*Beamshot**
*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door on Max. output on Panasonic CR123A)
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/250sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance




.
.
2. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door on Max. output on Sanyo Eneloop AA)
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/250sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/500sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance





The HL50's beam doesn't look appreciably different from other XM-L or XM-L2 lights in this class. The medium sized hotspot is well focused and its tint is slightly yellow hue on my sample. A soft corona surrounds the bright hotspot and the spill beam is clean with no artifacts. The overall beam profile is good. The beam has a typical warm tint which you can not tell above, due to the auto white balance. My review sample is actually neutral white in tint.
.
.
3. Indoor beamshot (about 90cm & 40cm from the target on Low output on Sanyo Eneloop)
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/6sec, Auto white balance (90cm)




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.2, 1/6sec, Auto white balance (40cm)




.
.





It's useful to read book or newspaper or map on Low mode. There is no lower Low mode.
.
.
4. Indoor beamshot (about 3.5m from the target on High output on Panasonic CR123A)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance 









.
.
5. Indoor beamshot (about 3.5m from the target on High output on Sanyo Eneloop)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance 









.
.
6. Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target on High output on Panasonic CR123A)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance









.
.
7. Indoor beamshot (about 7.0m from the target on High output on Sanyo Eneloop)
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/2sec, Auto white balance









.
.
The Fenix HL50 was supplied by Fenix for review.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for the review 

And I really like the pics you made. Gives a good view when used a CR123 or AA.


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice review, thank you. Your detailed review and pictures have pushed me over the edge and convinced me to buy this light. Now I just have to find a pocket clip that will work with it. Thanks again I think


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Thanks for the review
> 
> And I really like the pics you made. Gives a good view when used a CR123 or AA.


My pleasure. kj2! Glad to hear your warm comments. 



Taz80 said:


> Very nice review, thank you. Your detailed review and pictures have pushed me over the edge and convinced me to buy this light. Now I just have to find a pocket clip that will work with it. Thanks again I think


Thanks too. Taz80! I don't know if there is any other clip fits the HL50 perfectly. Both LD10 and LD12 clip works well on the HL50 (not perfectly) when I tried out to find the clip on HL50.





















Have added some comments to my review.


----------



## magicstone12 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great review,so many nice picture ,thanks for sharing


----------



## RobertMM (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the review! I've been looking for a decent CR123/AA light for a long time, this will be it! I like the mode spacing and runtimes are quite good.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 10, 2014)

Been waitng for such a review. Thanks!


----------



## Taz80 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for checking those clips candle lamp. They look like they will work just fine.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 15, 2014)

**Thanks for your supports.

Just added the following pictures (auto white balance).*

[*_New 14.07.15_*]*




.
.





You will find the difference in the tint and the angle of the beam roughly from the above. 
*[*_New 14.07.15_*]*


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

Does this light work with 14500 batteries?

Is the metal plate on the head with 4 screws removable?

Thanks.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Does this light work with 14500 batteries?
> 
> ...



Sorry. The light doesn't support li-ion batteries.

Yes, the metal plate is removable and you can do that with an Allen key.


----------



## H.J.M. (Jan 15, 2015)

hi, i purchased this light based on your review, thanks. i am happy with it.

i popped the e12 into the clip, it fits nice, makes it a side mount head lamp.. others may fit too. 
may not be worth doing but is an added feature.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 16, 2015)

HandyJoeMann said:


> hi, i purchased this light based on your review, thanks. i am happy with it.
> 
> i popped the e12 into the clip, it fits nice, makes it a side mount head lamp.. others may fit too.
> may not be worth doing but is an added feature.


Nice to hear that you like it.
That is an interesting feedback. The E12 is 19mm in diameter, and HL50 is 19.2mm. Other (about 19mm diameter) lights may fit.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for the excellent review and photos!


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you too!


----------



## bonghernz (Apr 11, 2015)

anybody tried this light with lifep04 battery?


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 11, 2015)

"The cell is forbidden to HL10" can be found in the manual.  



bonghernz said:


> anybody tried this light with lifep04 battery?


----------



## RobertMM (Apr 12, 2015)

I was able to use mine with a Soshine RCR123 that has 3.4Volts when fully charged, though, and it worked fine. Runtimes are probably around a third of the claimed runtime with CR123 cells though.


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 19, 2015)

That was a good review. Anyone using this in the woods? How has it been working out?


----------



## Grijon (Apr 19, 2015)

Great review, candle lamp; thank you!


----------



## Jiri (Oct 22, 2015)

Very nice review! 
I wish they made a version suitable for RCR123A li-ion batteries. That would be just awsome!


----------



## HipToBeSquare (Oct 23, 2015)

Agreed. This would be a winner if it could use RCR123, IMR18350, or an IMR/ICR 14500 cell in the AA adapter tube, as well as the lithium CR123 non-rechargeable, or AA Alkaline or or standard rechargeable.

I was also quite liking the idea of the 2xAA or 2x14500 capability and red LED on the Fenix HL35, the only downside on that one, is that it is HUGE compared to this little HL50.

Warm white, with high Color Rendering Index (CRI), multiple well spaced modes, and battery versatility is a great combo for headlamps.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 24, 2015)

This is a nice little headlamp with a nice tint. Unfortunately it has no protection against accidental activation. You can't carry it in the pocket with battery in it; the protruding switch will make it turn on. I would say it's not a question, it will.


----------

